
US expert propose having AI regulate nuclear weapons - anigbrowl
https://thebulletin.org/2019/08/strangelove-redux-us-experts-propose-having-ai-control-nuclear-weapons/
======
basicplus2
What a moronic idea..

nothing can be intelligent unless it is self aware first.

What happened? why did it bomb moscow? don't know.. its "AI"..

